# Saw Dark Knight alone



## AnxiousAndy19 (Jul 29, 2005)

.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thats cool that you went to go see it.
just wish that you didn't go alone.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well at least you didn't let your anxiety stop you.


----------



## mg1 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's great! Going to a movie alone is a huge triumph over social anxiety, I think. I have only done it once. Good job


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

great job!! that's huge, i have problems with even just showing up alone and meeting people there.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm. I'm thinking about going to see this one on my own as well, i really want to see this movie and i probably shouldn't let anxiety get in the way. Got no one to go with unfortunately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AnxiousAndy19,

That is more than I could have done, man! Way to go! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

I feel so bad for Heath Ledger and his family.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Nothing wrong with going to the movies alone. I see other people do it all the time. I mean, you can't do it ALL the time, because that would a little sad, but whenever I'm dying to see a movie (which is a lot of the time) and no one wants to go with me, I just say to myself, screw it and go alone.
In fact, I want to do this more often now that I have more time on my hands. Sick of waiting for movies I want to see on DVD.


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

glennz20 said:


> I mean, you can't do it ALL the time, because that would a little sad


Why not? I go see movies by myself _all_ the time. There are a lot of people who go by themselves and no-one cares.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey, AnxiousAndy19.

It sounds to me that you wanted to hang out with friends on this occassion, but apparently they gave reasons of perhaps not caring for you or are busy with other stuff. It must be disappointing with a valid need like that.

Even though you wanted to go with them and see the movie, but you went alone. 

That's great. 

And it felt great to you, right?

So congrats! 

Hope your able to do more things independently if that was your concern. 

Again, congrats.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I saw it alone as well. I had a good time. It was also comforting that a good friend of mine, visiting his parents in another city, was seeing it alone at the exact same time.


----------



## barodamike (Jul 27, 2008)

i saw it alone too! and on the friday that it opened. i had to sit in between 2 girls!


----------



## Jaded_ (Jul 25, 2008)

Good for you. 

I know how you feel. I've often wanted to see a movie only to have the deed pushed back because of lack of reliability in companions. So I would just go see it alone. It really isn't much of an issue as some make it out to be. 

Congrats!


----------

